# Mishkin (new metal band)



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I caught their video on the Scuzz channel late on evening and was rather impressed.

The video is cool but the song is actually rather good too. Great riff and some decent melodic bits as well. Thought I'd stick their video up as it's always good to hear new bands, especially up and coming.






Think there's a lot of potential if they keep this up.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i like that a lot.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

Seems pretty good although im not too sure on the lead vocals. May have to check out some of their other stuffs


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

They've only done an EP so only handful of other tracks out there at the moment. 

Nice thing was I ordered their EP via their site and got a load of stickers chucked in and a 'Cheers mate' on the back of the package. 

I'll be following this lot carefully!


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

I liked that. Don't normally listen to metal either - more of a post hardcore type. 

Although someone pointed me to Periphery the other day and I can't stop listening - you know them?


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

dann2707 said:


> Although someone pointed me to Periphery the other day and I can't stop listening - you know them?


They would be a real force with a better vocalist IMHO. Bulb is an amazing musician.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Liking the vid!
Unfortunately 90% of new metal bands all have the same sound. But at least these don't have the screamo sort of vocalist of late.


----------

